# What's your favorite low-carb recipe....??



## pdswife (Dec 6, 2004)

I know that the holidays are here and NOONE wants to think about diets..but,  could you tell me your favorite low carb dishes please. Hubby and I are already starting to balloon up!  BOOOO_H00


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 6, 2004)

pdswife,
I have lost 30 pounds and kept it off for 1 1/2 years just by cutting back on carbs and using portion control. I eat a lott less of the "white stuff" i.e. bread, rice, pasta,potatoes than I used to, and when I do eat it, I take just a small amount. I also watch the quantity of other foods that I eat. This way I am not depriving myself of the stuff I like.

I also walk 3 miles (rapidly) every day. Sometimes twice a day if time permits. 

Sweets have never been important to me, so I eat far less of that kind of food, anyway.
Just a suggestion. It has worked for me.

Good luck


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

I love cauliflower "mashed potatoes" - really good!!!

You can still have your spaghetti sauce - just make it extra thick with meat and leave out the pasta - can substitute chicken pieces for ground beef too.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't measure the ingredients for this recipe, but it is really tasty.

Balsamic Rosemary Chicken

Skinless boneless chicken breast halves
Extra-virgin olive oil
Balsamic vinegar
Garlic cloves (1 per piece of chicken), chopped
Fresh or dried rosemary
Kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper

Place cleaned chicken breast halves on a large plate.  Drizzle with EVOO, then balsamic vinegar.  Sprinkle with salt, pepper and rosemary to taste.  

Heat a pan or indoor grill over medium heat.  Add chicken and chopped garlic.  Cook until juices run clear, turning once, about 15 minutes.  The balsamic will give the chicken a nice dark color and turn "syrupy".

DH tries to eat low carb as much as possible (He's lost about 30-40 lbs but has a ways to go yet).  I play along but begrudgingly sometimes.  I could live on carbs!  It's good for me too, I guess.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 6, 2004)

Food TV has a show called Low Carb and loving it.

That might be something you just might want to watch.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2004)

THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 7, 2004)

I like to make creamed spinach.  

I take one big box of frozen chopped spinach, thaw and squeeze out the water.  This is the BIG box.  Something like 3 lbs.  

In a pan, I fry half an onion until caramelized.  If you like garlic, you can add some at this point.  I suggest no garlic for this particular dish.    

Add in 1 lb. of cream cheese.  When cream cheese is melted,

Add the drained and squeezed spinach.  Mix and cook on Medium heat.  

Add Heavy Cream until it's creamy.  

Add in generous handfulls of grated parmesan.  I usually end up putting about 1.5 to 2 lbs of parmesan.  Stir until cheese is melted.  Adjust with more cream if it's too thick.  

Serve hot.  

I usually put it in a crock pot to keep it hot for buffet style meals.


----------



## queencook (May 18, 2005)

*Smart Carb Gourmet*

Ever heard of Mag Rack (IO digital cable Channel 168 or online at [Link removed]? They have this new cooking show on demand with NYC’s top chefs, Smart Carb Gourmet. All recipes are low-carb but delicious! 

I also just entered their sweepstakes to win a dinner party for 8 of my friends prepared by a top NYC chef. 

Happy Cooking


----------



## SierraCook (May 18, 2005)

This is one of my favorite recipes. Substitute brown rice for the white rice. 

Chicken Stir-fry with Soy Sauce​ 
3 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons dry sherry or rice wine
1 tablespoon corn starch
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 whole, boneless, skinless chicken breasts, thinly sliced 
1/2 lb. broccoli, cut into bite sized pieces
1 - small onion, thinly sliced
1 - carrot, pared and thinly sliced
Cooked white rice

Combine soy sauce, sherry, cornstarch, garlic, and 1/4 cup water; set aside. In wok or large skillet, stir fry chicken in hot oil for 2 minutes. Add vegetables; stir fry 4 minutes. Add soy sauce mixture; cook and stir until slightly thickened. Serve over rice.


----------



## SierraCook (May 18, 2005)

*Szechwan Chicken Meatloaf*

Here is another recipe that I posted a couple of months ago.  Again substitute brown rice for the white.  Although brown rice does not have less carbs than white, it has more vitamins, more fiber, and a lower glycemic level. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9267


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

psi, i think that recipe is one of the best i've heard about in a long time. i have the flu and you even got my belly growling away and away, .
i'm printing this right now. i think my Dad, who is in a perpetual contest with me over who is the better cook, will even luv this.


----------



## Caine (May 23, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> *What's your favorite low-carb recipe....??*


Ice cubes, but I can not for the life of me remember where I put that recipe!

Seriously, I have no idea what your idea of a low carb recipe is. Personally I believe in a 40% carb, 30% protein, and 30% fat balance, but I have some recipes that are even lower in carbs than that.

Here is one of my favorites that I developed for a lady friend who was on South Beach:

*LOW CARB/LOW FAT MEAT LOAF*

 1 pound ground beef 
[*]1 pound ground turkey breast
[*]1 cup oatmeal 
[*]½ onion, diced 
[*]½ bell pepper, diced
[*]2 celery stalks, sliced
[*]2 garlic cloves, pressed
[*]1/2 cup Eggbeaters
[*]1 Tbs oregano
[*]½ cup tomato sauce
[*]2 Tbs olive oil

 Saute onion, bell pepper, and celery in 1 Tbs olive oil until soft. Add garlic and continue to saute until onions are transparent. Add tomato sauce and simmer on low heat for 30 minutes, then allow to cool. Combine Eggbeaters, ground beef, ground turkey breast, oatmeal, and oregano in a bowl, then add cooled sauce and combine. Pat tightly into pyrex loaf pan with a paper towel in bottom. Bake in 375F oven for 1 hour. Makes 6 servings. 
_Total protein per serving – 17.0g _
_Total carbs per serving – 3.5g _
_Total fat per serving – 9.0g_​​


----------

